# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Sigma 3D Printer and My Quest to Build It

## drmaestro

Hi,

I am a newbie who has always been interested in 3D printers but was reluctant to buy one, intimidated by the required technical knowledge. However, I have decided to bite the bullet and purchased a 3D printer kit recently from a local manufacturer based in Turkey. It is the second unit they have produced, so they are just getting in the businness. This is and will be a complete adventure for me as I have never performed any DIY type of work previously. I'll try to document everything related to the kit and its assembly. I'll also try to introduce basic concepts which, I think and hope, will be useful for beginners like me.

Here's the link: http://www.3dprinterblog.org

I am open to suggestions and advice. 

Thanks....

----------


## drmaestro

Hi,

I have added a blog entry about the motors used in the kit and also motors in general.

Here's the link: http://www.3dprinterblog.org/2014/05...ts-motors.html

----------


## drmaestro

Hi,

I have added a new blog post on how to mount the Y motor and I also talk about the timing belts.

Here's the link: http://www.3dprinterblog.org/2014/06...xis-motor.html

----------


## drmaestro

Hi. I have added a new entry to the blog. Here's the link: http://www.3dprinterblog.org/2014/07...ators-and.html

----------

